# 210 Tax form help please



## Parkhome (Apr 21, 2014)

We need help to pay our taxes this year. We are non residents. 
We have used an accountant for the last few years and the costs have risen from €75 to €240 to complete the form. This was for what used to be called the wealth tax (patrimonio) . At that time our our apartment was not let out. 
Last year we rented it out and paid the usual IBI charges throughout the year, then tax on the property value. And also tax on the yearly rental income. Do we have to pay tax twice ???
We have looked online at Spanish taxes and still remain confused. Help 😩😩😩


----------



## Epsilon24 (Apr 24, 2013)

Have a look at spanishtaxforms.co.uk
I have used them for several years. They are very efficient and far cheaper than your accountant!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Parkhome said:


> We need help to pay our taxes this year. We are non residents.
> We have used an accountant for the last few years and the costs have risen from €75 to €240 to complete the form. This was for what used to be called the wealth tax (patrimonio) . At that time our our apartment was not let out.
> Last year we rented it out and paid the usual IBI charges throughout the year, then tax on the property value. And also tax on the yearly rental income. Do we have to pay tax twice ???
> We have looked online at Spanish taxes and still remain confused. Help 😩😩😩


It sounds to me like the accountant has done it wrong - why would you pay non-resident tax ("tax on the property value") as well as tax on the rental income?

I agree with the suggestion to look elsewhere for cheaper (and better) help - maybe a gestor rather than an accountant?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are non resident then you have to pay the imputed income. If you don't rent out your property it's for the whole year. If you rent it out for say 12 weeks, then you pay tax on the rental income and imputed income for the period when it is unoccupied, 40 weeks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

CapnBilly said:


> If you are non resident then you have to pay the imputed income. If you don't rent out your property it's for the whole year. If you rent it out for say 12 weeks, then you pay tax on the rental income and imputed income for the period when it is unoccupied, 40 weeks.


So, presumably then, if you rent it out for 52 weeks of the year, you don't have to pay any imputed rental tax.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> So, presumably then, if you rent it out for 52 weeks of the year, you don't have to pay any imputed rental tax.


That's correct. Actually I should have clarified its not just non-residents, it's the same for residents who have a property which is not their main residence.


----------

